# 2013 EX Maple Flag



## WingsofFury (3 Jun 2013)

From today...man, I hate editing on my laptop without Lightroom....









And a different take on a Belgian heavy...


----------



## krustyrl (3 Jun 2013)

Sweet pics WingsofFury, hopefully we'll see more.?


----------



## WingsofFury (4 Jun 2013)

Thanks much, and ya, you'll see more...


----------



## cupper (4 Jun 2013)

What is the outboard pod in the Columbian Transport?

I assume that it's a transport with a refueling package on it. Could that be the fueling drogue?


----------



## PuckChaser (4 Jun 2013)

Looks like a Probe and drogue pod, judging by the folded up drogue in the pod.


----------



## DonaldMcL (5 Jun 2013)

I can confirm its their Air-to-Air Refueller.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (5 Jun 2013)

Great pics.  Question though, what is the plane with the Canadian flag on it?  I thought at first it was a CT-155 Hawk but the plane in the image has 2 engines vice 1.


----------



## 63 Delta (5 Jun 2013)

Canadian.Trucker said:
			
		

> Great pics.  Question though, what is the plane with the Canadian flag on it?  I thought at first it was a CT-155 Hawk but the plane in the image has 2 engines vice 1.



Its an Alpha Jet, I believe from this company: http://www.discoveryair-ds.com/page?a=528&lang=en-CA.

They often support our exercises as Air to Ground support.


----------



## DonaldMcL (5 Jun 2013)

HULK_011 said:
			
		

> Its an Alpha Jet, I believe from this company: http://www.discoveryair-ds.com/page?a=528&lang=en-CA.
> 
> They often support our exercises as Air to Ground support.



Hulk is correct, its contracted through the CATS program as a cheaper alternative for training than the hornet. "Civilian" pilots with CF EWOs in the backseat.


----------



## Jammer (5 Jun 2013)

"Civilian" pilots with a LOT of Hornet time.


----------



## WingsofFury (5 Jun 2013)

A few more from a busy couple of days..













And a teaser of what's to come....


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (6 Jun 2013)

Hot stuff, comin' through!


----------



## Jacky Tar (6 Jun 2013)

Great pics, *WingsOfFury *


----------



## WingsofFury (6 Jun 2013)

Red Air CF-18's from 409 TFS


----------



## 63 Delta (6 Jun 2013)

What are on the wing tips? Im guessing on the left wing tip is an Aim-9 without fins so you can lock on, but not shoot someone down. What about the right wing?

Dont be to hard on me if Im wrong... Im just a simple tanker!  8)


----------



## WingsofFury (6 Jun 2013)

Air Combat Manoeuvring Instrumentation (ACMI)

It's got fluorescent orange wrapping on it to easily id red air assets.


----------



## NLockhart (7 Jun 2013)

It looks like its the ACIM which records flight information for training purposes but I could be wrong. That hornet is looking old....needs some paint


----------



## WingsofFury (8 Jun 2013)

Singapore F-15SE kicking it into the vertical after doing a touch and go this morning...long live jet noise.


----------



## SupersonicMax (8 Jun 2013)

Ahhhh 767.... Lots of memories of flights over Libya with her...  

Orange strips to make it EASY to identify red air?  Ya right....


----------



## Retired AF Guy (8 Jun 2013)

WingsofFury said:
			
		

> Air Combat Manoeuvring Instrumentation (ACMI)
> 
> It's got fluorescent orange wrapping on it to easily id red air assets.



I would suspect that its orange because of some safety regulation.


----------



## smale436 (8 Jun 2013)

No. He's right regarding the orange being used for identification. That was the reasoning told to me by load crews and the guys who work for Cubic, the company that repairs the pods. Normally they are all grey. During all my time at a gun squadron Maple Flag has been the only time I've seen those orange ACMI pods being used. The left wingtip of the Hornet in the picture actually has a Captive Air Training Missile on it. (CATM)


----------



## smale436 (8 Jun 2013)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Ahhhh 767.... Lots of memories of flights over Libya with her...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 Jun 2013)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Orange strips to make it EASY to identify red air?  Ya right....



Then how about just answering the question instead of being your typical self.


----------



## WingsofFury (9 Jun 2013)

I think I need to include descriptions of the subjects within each photo so that what they are is clear for everyone.  :nod:

Just to be clear - what was once Top Aces is now Discovery Air Defence Services, or DADS.

CC-150T Polaris Tanker which was used to refuel CF-18's during period 1.  





CC-130J Super Hercules which performed cargo and personnel drops consisting of troops from Belgium, German, and Canadian land forces.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (9 Jun 2013)

Fantastic pics, WingsofFury.

But why is the CC150 not in its new livery?  Just kidding


----------



## SupersonicMax (9 Jun 2013)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Then how about just answering the question instead of being your typical self.



I guess you didn't catch my sarcasm.  It is for identification.  Put yourself 1-2 NM away and try to see the orange strips...  Ya right.  Not gonna see them.


----------



## captloadie (9 Jun 2013)

Hey max, once again you've failed to think outside the box. They're orange so they can be identified as red air pods, for the load teams to load. They know which ones to put on which aircraft. Nobody said anything about using them to identify them inflight.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 Jun 2013)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> I guess you didn't catch my sarcasm.  It is for identification.  Put yourself 1-2 NM away and try to see the orange strips...  Ya right.  Not gonna see them.



Nobody catches your sarcasm. 

There's a smilie for that, try using it next time.

People have given up trying to decide if you're giving a serious answer or not.


----------



## SupersonicMax (9 Jun 2013)

captloadie said:
			
		

> Hey max, once again you've failed to think outside the box. They're orange so they can be identified as red air pods, for the load teams to load. They know which ones to put on which aircraft. Nobody said anything about using them to identify them inflight.



Loadie, 

Having participated in a couple of Maple Flag as a participant (ie. I have flown during flag), I can tell you it is briefed as meant to help for visual ID of red air CF-18s.  In fact, last year, the AIM-9 CATMs were orange.  Not the ACMI pods.  Oh god, how did they know which pod to use on which aircraft....

recceguy.  YOU don't get my sarcasm.  Don't generalize. Don't like what I say?  Put me on your ignore list.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (9 Jun 2013)

captloadie said:
			
		

> Hey max, once again you've failed to think outside the box. They're orange so they can be identified as red air pods, for the load teams to load.



And the ones for the blue forces are painted blue?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 Jun 2013)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Loadie,
> 
> Having participated in a couple of Maple Flag as a participant (ie. I have flown during flag), I can tell you it is briefed as meant to help for visual ID of red air CF-18s.  In fact, last year, the AIM-9 CATMs were orange.  Not the ACMI pods.  Oh god, how did they know which pod to use on which aircraft....
> 
> recceguy.  YOU don't get my sarcasm.  Don't generalize. Don't like what I say?  Put me on your ignore list.



My PMs say most don't get your sarcasm, if that's what you really consider it to be.

Ignore list? You are, but my job requires that I look in once in awhile to make sure you're not being a typical egotistical, self absorbed zoomie.

Oh, and thanks for finally answering the question, that could have cut this thread considerably, instead of being a dick.

Oh wait................


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (9 Jun 2013)

Come on guys, give Supersonicmax a break.

He's fast air pilot.

He is trained to think he is smarter and better that any other pilot out there. 

Oh wait..... they are, actually !!!!!!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 Jun 2013)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Come on guys, give Supersonicmax a break.
> 
> He's fast air pilot.
> 
> ...



TFTFY


----------



## SupersonicMax (10 Jun 2013)

Recceguy, 

It was answered by HULK.  I said "Ya Right" because it is nearly impossible to actually see that airborne.  YOU started the pissing match contest with personnal attacks, even after I explained myself.  Good job for an impartial DS!

Got my sarcasm this time?


----------



## Jacky Tar (10 Jun 2013)

Thanks for posting some excellent pics, Wings.


----------



## observor 69 (10 Jun 2013)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Come on guys, give Supersonicmax a break.
> 
> He's fast air pilot.
> 
> ...



Oh the shame! Our family secret revealed by a sailor.


----------



## Zoomie (10 Jun 2013)

recceguy said:
			
		

> being a typical egotistical, self absorbed zoomie.



Ouch - that sounds hurtful.  Where's the hurt-feeling report.    ;D


----------



## Eye In The Sky (10 Jun 2013)

8)

Not...not that I carry one _around_ with me all the time or anything...


----------



## WingsofFury (12 Jun 2013)

Wrapping up my stay here at EX MF tomorrow, thought I'd share a few more pictures with you all.  Regardless of the size of the EX, it's clear that Maple Flag presents a viable option for countries looking to train against realistic threat replications where their crews can learn with their allies.  Next year promises to be even better.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (13 Jun 2013)

Great pics again WOF.  BZ.


----------



## Jammer (13 Jun 2013)

Nosey C-17...back off! We're not taking about you.


----------



## peterpan (13 Jun 2013)

great pics....where there any CP 140's at the EX??


----------



## smale436 (13 Jun 2013)

Yes there is still one Aurora here right now.


----------



## daftandbarmy (13 Jun 2013)

How did Canada do overall? I assume that we kicked afterburners in all but the 'Best Brylcreem Boufant' category?  8)


----------



## WingsofFury (14 Jun 2013)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Great pics again WOF.  BZ.



Thank you sir, appreciate the kind words.


----------



## WingsofFury (14 Jun 2013)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> How did Canada do overall? I assume that we kicked afterburners in all but the 'Best Brylcreem Boufant' category?  8)



EX MF isn't finished until next Friday and then there is the debrief.  Could be about a month before any type of findings are revealed.  In the time that I was there, the success rate for each session was increasing but no percentages could be provided.


----------



## WingsofFury (17 Jun 2013)

Finally finished my writeup for this years EX MF and included a few photos.

It can be found here - http://www.hotrampphotography.com/html/2013_ex_maple_flag.html

Cheers, Attila


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (17 Jun 2013)

WingsofFury said:
			
		

> Finally finished my writeup for this years EX MF and included a few photos.
> 
> It can be found here - http://www.hotrampphotography.com/html/2013_ex_maple_flag.html
> 
> Cheers, Attila


Nice write up and pics, appreciate you posting this WoF.


----------



## WingsofFury (17 Jun 2013)

Canadian.Trucker said:
			
		

> Nice write up and pics, appreciate you posting this WoF.



Not a problem Canadian Trucker, glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## WingsofFury (18 Jun 2013)

Revamped the site some with some easier to read font colours and all...

http://www.hotrampphotography.com/Learn/2013_EX_Maple_Flag/2013_ex_maple_flag.html


----------



## dimsum (18 Jun 2013)

WingsofFury said:
			
		

> Revamped the site some with some easier to read font colours and all...
> 
> http://www.hotrampphotography.com/Learn/2013_EX_Maple_Flag/2013_ex_maple_flag.html



Great photos!  The ENDEX bash must have been pretty good.


----------



## WingsofFury (23 Jun 2013)

Photobucket bandwidth.... :

Did a write-up on the EX and it can be found here - http://www.hotrampphotography.com/Learn/2013_EX_Maple_Flag/2013_ex_maple_flag.html

Cheers, Attila


----------

